# Hoyt Pro-elite and Spiral cams



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've got the draw stop in mine (Vantage Elite).. #2 spot I think, just feels better to me..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Peg in for me....in on my Katera with Z3s also. 

There are no real "advantages" or "disadvantages" to either. If you like a harder wall leave it in if you want a softer wall take it out.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Peg in for me....in on my Katera with Z3s also.
> 
> There are no real "advantages" or "disadvantages" to either. If you like a harder wall leave it in if you want a softer wall take it out.


X2,BH has it right on the head as usuall.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

In.

LOVE the harder wall.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

In for me, but took it out for my wife. She has been shooting the Old Cam 1/2 for too long and had a hard time adjusting to the hard wall.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm in the process of getting my Pro up and going. It's got 3500 limbs and number 4 spirals (a combination that Hoyt never offered....someone better tell that guy that spouting off about you have to use factory specs that we're getting ready to have a tear in the space time continuum or something), but based on my experience with spirals on the Vantage the only reasons I can see for using the peg is to get the hardest back wall and/or lower letoff than 65%.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> I'm in the process of getting my Pro up and going. It's got 3500 limbs and number 4 spirals (a combination that Hoyt never offered....someone better tell that guy that spouting off about you have to use factory specs that we're getting ready to have a tear in the space time continuum or something), but based on my experience with spirals on the Vantage the only reasons I can see for using the peg is to get the hardest back wall and/or lower letoff than 65%.


Take it easy there Ron...he's been beaten into submission...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> I'm in the process of getting my Pro up and going. It's got 3500 limbs and number 4 spirals (a combination that Hoyt never offered....someone better tell that guy that spouting off about you have to use factory specs that we're getting ready to have a tear in the space time continuum or something), but based on my experience with spirals on the Vantage the only reasons I can see for using the peg is to get the hardest back wall and/or lower letoff than 65%.


EVERYBODY knows you can't do that!!!! If Hoyt wanted that bow, they would have made it. You are the Debil (Waterboy reference). Bad things are gonna happen!!!!!:zip:


Sounds like it ought to be a shooter though.:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I've shot with it in, and with it out. I've actually shot with it out for the past several years, but recently put it back in.
I was outside shooting at 50 yards, and noticed my horizontal groups were staying at about 2 inched, but my vertical grouping was spread out about 5 inches or so. On a whim I put the peg back in my cam, and it brought my vertical groups down to where they were staying in the 2-3 inch range. With out it in my vertical groups ranged from an inch above the dot to an inch below the dot (shooting 10 arrow groups)

Not grant it I have not creep tuned the bow this year, but I have found that my vertical consistency has been better with the peg in opposed to out.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> I've shot with it in, and with it out. I've actually shot with it out for the past several years, but recently put it back in.
> I was outside shooting at 50 yards, and noticed my horizontal groups were staying at about 2 inched, but my vertical grouping was spread out about 5 inches or so. On a whim I put the peg back in my cam, and it brought my vertical groups down to where they were staying in the 2-3 inch range. With out it in my vertical groups ranged from an inch above the dot to an inch below the dot (shooting 10 arrow groups)
> 
> Not grant it I have not creep tuned the bow this year, but I have found that my vertical consistency has been better with the peg in opposed to out.


I'd say that's the answer---maybe even farther back--

Effect vs results vs comfort through the entire game is your answer to it

Good shoot'n


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

C Doyle 88 said:


> I'd say that's the answer---maybe even farther back--
> 
> Effect vs results vs comfort through the entire game is your answer to it
> 
> Good shoot'n


Yeah when I started shooting with it out I was still shooting 3d full time, and pulling 54-56 pounds. At that time the softer wall was more comfortable for me. 
Now I am shooting field full time, and a much lower draw weight so I am just as comfortable with the hard wall as I used to be with the soft wall. I'm sure if I had taken the time to creep tune the bow that the effect may not have been quite so noticeable, but I just don't have much play time on my hands anymore. I've definitely seen a vertical improvement by putting the peg back in though.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I am a newbie to Spirals, I shoot my Cont Elite with the peg.

The combination of the peg against the cable is one of the things I like about the spiral cam it has more "feel" than a drawstop against the limb which I had on my Constitution.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Limey said:


> I am a newbie to Spirals, I shoot my Cont Elite with the peg.
> 
> The combination of the peg against the cable is one of the things I like about the spiral cam it has more "feel" than a drawstop against the limb which I had on my Constitution.


And with it out you get even more feel...that's why I like it, high/low spread is why I don't (like bowgod was getting). My experience has been almost identical to his, except I have done a little creep tuning and still have the issue with the peg out...I know, probably me...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sounds to me like your having the same "issue" Hinky had right before Nationals with no peg.....

Even if you shoot them without a stop you need to time them with it in...and then creep tune it. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sounds to me like your having the same "issue" Hinky had right before Nationals with no peg.....
> 
> Even if you shoot them without a stop you need to time them with it in...and then creep tune it. :wink:


That's what I've done...is this the issue Hinky had? I can check the timing again, but I doubt it has moved...


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

:roflmao:



psargeant said:


> t:ake it easy there ron...he's been beaten into submission...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> That's what I've done...is this the issue Hinky had? I can check the timing again, but I doubt it has moved...


What is what you did? Time them with the peg in or out?

But yes that's what his issue was last summer for the most part. His cams were out of time.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What is what you did? Time them with the peg in or out?
> 
> But yes that's what his issue was last summer for the most part. His cams were out of time.


I did exactly as you stated in your post...timed it with the peg in...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> I did exactly as you stated in your post...timed it with the peg in...


Check it again.....more then likely unless you used a draw board one of them is probably ahead. The top cam needs to have the cable flush in the groove before the peg hits.:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Check it again.....more then likely unless you used a draw board one of them is probably ahead. The top cam needs to have the cable flush in the groove before the peg hits.:wink:


I used a draw board... I checked it again last night and wound up adding 1 twist to the buss cable...we'll see if that helps today...


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

psargeant said:


> I did exactly as you stated in your post...timed it with the peg in...


I read it a little differently
If you put X-pressure against the peg--it transmitts X-to the bow hand
If there is X +/-- in the stops it is more likely that the bow hand will always have X-minus pressure through the execution unless it is conciously balanced 'til the shot

But I tend to blame myself first---cuz it's usually me----


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

This may be a stupid question with an obvious answer. 

If I time up the cams with the peg in hole #1, the move the peg to hole #2, is the timing going to be out again?


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> This may be a stupid question with an obvious answer.
> 
> If I time up the cams with the peg in hole #1, the move the peg to hole #2, is the timing going to be out again?


Yup.
1 cable twist should fix it.

In my experience, when you time it & then remove the peg, the cable will hit the top cam and stop the bottom one right where the peg was anyway.
So not much has been accomplished.
It will give you a bit softer wall, but in my case, it didn't change draw length or valley length.


----------

